# Changing water in 2.5 and 1 gallon tanks?



## ellafishcrazy (Jul 24, 2012)

So when I first got my lovely Bently about four months ago, I had him in a 1/2 gallon tank, until I did research and realized how cruel this was to my poor fish. Horrified, I changed him to a one gallon. He is now in a nice 2.5 that I got for him yesterday, but I'm not sure how often I should clean out the water. It's not filtered or heated. I also have a female in a gallon bowl-Baby Girl- and a male in a gallon bowl-Sheldon. These are not filtered or heated either. So far I clean out the gallons every half a week, a 100% change, but I'm not sure about the 2.5.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I would definitely get a heater for both tanks. Bettas are tropical fish and thrive in temperatures 78-80 degrees. Being in lower temps, they are less active & more prone to illness and disease.

As for the 2.5 gal- do two water changes per week- 1- 50% change & 1- 100% change.

Personally I would try to upgrade your girl to a 2.5 gal. For now, I would do probably a change every other day for the 1 gallon. I'd do a 50% change, 50% change, 100% change and keep repeating in that pattern.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

They will need to be heated.

For 1-4 gal unfiltered tanks: 1 50% and 1 100% water change per week.


----------



## ellafishcrazy (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the advice! I'm hoping on upgrading Baby Girl to a 2.5, but after Sheldon, because he's a little larger. As for a heater, it was actually to hot for my fish in my room because my air conditioning recently broke, and I already live in a super hot state, so I had to move their tanks to a different room. (My room is at the top of my house, so it's super hot.) I will get a heater for them as soon as the weather cools down, though. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

ellafishcrazy said:


> Okay, thanks for the advice! I'm hoping on upgrading Baby Girl to a 2.5, but after Sheldon, because he's a little larger. As for a heater, it was actually to hot for my fish in my room because my air conditioning recently broke, and I already live in a super hot state, so I had to move their tanks to a different room. (My room is at the top of my house, so it's super hot.) I will get a heater for them as soon as the weather cools down, though. Thanks again for the advice!


I do 50% changes once a week with a vac on my one gallon, and a 95% on the third week with a good vac. I never do 100% unless there is an obvious problem with the tank/water, but that is just my routine. All of my fish are healthy! I also don't have heaters yet...it is hot as heck here, and my tanks are all a steady 80 degrees. I'll get the heaters come fall.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

The range of water temperature for betta's is between 74 - 79 degrees. It could go down to 72 degrees and betta's would still be fine. Depending on the temperature in your place you may only need a heater in the cooler seasons. Both my betta's become lethargic, barely move or eat in 78 and up degree water. Nothing is edged in stone. Each fish has his/her own threshold. Time will tell whats the best temperature for your bettas. Usually 80 - 82 degrees is used for sick fish when medication is being used to cure your fish. I would recommend a filter if you get a 2.5 gallon tank. The Marina i25 Internal Filter works great in a tank that size. Then you only need to be about 40% water changes weekly and every 3 to 4 weeks do a complete water change. For smaller unfiltered tanks I agree with finnfinnfriend regarding water changes. If you decide to get a filter for the smaller tanks I recommend the tetra whisper 3I. Its perfect for 1-1.5 gallon tanks.


----------



## ellafishcrazy (Jul 24, 2012)

Kenny G said:


> The range of water temperature for betta's is between 74 - 79 degrees. It could go down to 72 degrees and betta's would still be fine. Depending on the temperature in your place you may only need a heater in the cooler seasons. Both my betta's become lethargic, barely move or eat in 78 and up degree water. Nothing is edged in stone. Each fish has his/her own threshold. Time will tell whats the best temperature for your bettas. Usually 80 - 82 degrees is used for sick fish when medication is being used to cure your fish. I would recommend a filter if you get a 2.5 gallon tank. The Marina i25 Internal Filter works great in a tank that size. Then you only need to be about 40% water changes weekly and every 3 to 4 weeks do a complete water change. For smaller unfiltered tanks I agree with finnfinnfriend regarding water changes. If you decide to get a filter for the smaller tanks I recommend the tetra whisper 3I. Its perfect for 1-1.5 gallon tanks.


I was worried about getting filters for the gallon bowls because I heard that filters could be a little overwhelming for only a gallon. Is that not a problem? I also know next to nothing about filters. Like, I know that they clean the water. That is my pitiful intelligence of filters.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Most of the time, yes.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

ellafishcrazy you can check out similar filters like this one http://www.amazon.com/LEES-PET-PRODUCTS-Fishbowl-Filter/dp/B0002APVS4/ref=lh_ni_t


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about this one?: http://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Aquari...&qid=1343266573&sr=8-6&keywords=sponge+filter My parents bought it for my 3.5 gallon


----------



## ellafishcrazy (Jul 24, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> What about this one?: http://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Aquari...&qid=1343266573&sr=8-6&keywords=sponge+filter My parents bought it for my 3.5 gallon


This filter and Kenny G's look great, and are at a really nice price. I'm just not sure how filters work. They run on electricity right? And you replace the cartridges or something? I'm sorry, I've always had fish in bowls before. How embarrassing....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The filter I recommended needs an air pump and airline tubing. It just needs an outlet for the pump. Also known as an aerator.


----------



## ellafishcrazy (Jul 24, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> The filter I recommended needs an air pump and airline tubing. It just needs an outlet for the pump. Also known as an aerator.


Would you need to buy any sort of replacments or anything? Like changing the bag in a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You have to replace the filter when it literally is broken and doesn't stay on. Every 2 weeks wash it in your tank water to make it more clean and no plugs. If the airline tubing is dirty, just replace it. You get a lot of tubing in 1 pack so use the extra. Just cut it off.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Which ever filter you decide to go with you can research online and get the best & cheapest price on filter cartridges. The filter cartridge will only needed to be changed every 4-6 weeks. I change mine every month in both my tanks. Also there are always things to do to any filter to slow down the suction to make it safe for smaller tanks.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Arent you supposed to only change your filter media when its falling apart and only after you've seeded it to preserve BB? Considering carbon is basically useless after about a week...


----------



## mahi (Jul 20, 2012)

I change my filter only a couple of times a year.

The filter holds all the good bacteria, so you shouldn't change it unless it's too gunked up to still let water through.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

It's always a personal preference. It's up to the tank owners discretion due to number of fish and water conditions.


----------



## ellafishcrazy (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay, thanks for all the advice. I'll look around for a nice, cheap filter. I might go with the one at Petsmart, because that's where I go the most. Thanks again


----------

